# Bellator no longer on Score - Canadian sports channel



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows whether Bellator is still going to be broadcast on The Score in Canada in 2013. I haven't seen any announcement to the contrary but the Score website only shows events up until Dec 2012. I'm guessing the move to Spike has something to do with this as both are cable channels in Canada - or at least in Western Canada. Too bad if that is the case they had good production and the fights were also good. I've emailed both and heard back from neither so if anyone has info please post. Thanks


----------

